# Ripleys aquarium



## mousey

Went yesterday. It was quite nice- would have been better without all the screaming kids. Does no -one teach manners to their kids any more?
Banging on the glass leaning on the tanks blocking the view of other people and so much screaming.

I was surprised to find that the displays were made with artificial plants. What's up with that?
Only one tank that I remember had live plants in it. Is it because the fish would eat them too much?
Fish looked quite healthy. Some seemed quite old too if the cloudy eyes were anything to go by.
Not quite as nice as the Newport Aquarium! Can pass through the place in about 1 1/2 hours. had been dropped off there for 3 hours and so had to sit and wait a while-


----------



## des

mousey said:


> Went yesterday. It was quite nice- would have been better without all the screaming kids. Does no -one teach manners to their kids any more?
> Banging on the glass leaning on the tanks blocking the view of other people and so much screaming.


So it wasn't just me either. I went a few weeks ago on a Thursday and the school kids were every where. Seems to be the place for the end of year school trip.
At the same time there must have been seniors discount day or something. I swear there was 2-3 buses full of seniors that were dropped off an hour before our entry time. Now try to imagine...

It was not a relaxed visit for me.


----------



## mousey

Gotta tell you I am in the seniors category but am a young senior ! I think they need to have an adults only day!


----------



## des

Nothing against anyone. Everyone and all ages have the right to be there. The timed entry is a good idea but just didn't seem to work that day.


----------



## mousey

no offense taken for sure. Just like the quiet of the fish- especially those leafy seahorse!!


----------



## des

Ahh the leafy seadragon. Yes yes... truly amazing.


----------



## solarz

The best time to visit the aquarium is during weekdays.


----------



## coldmantis

Dying fish, its over 3 feet










Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spicoli

coldmantis said:


> Dying fish, its over 3 feet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Pretty sure that's a halibut and that's how it chills out?


----------



## coldmantis

Ya? It looked Like it was dying on its side not moving and breathing hard

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spicoli

http://www.elasmodiver.com/Fish Pictures/CaliforniaHalibut002.jpg


----------



## coldmantis

Spicoli said:


> http://www.elasmodiver.com/Fish Pictures/CaliforniaHalibut002.jpg


no that's the same fish that was in the tank with this big one that looks like its dying, but they are different fish maybe a cod? Idk I never went fishing lol

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## J_T

There were a few beat up fish when i was there a week or so ago. Looks like the sharks are hungry


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tranceaddict

I went a while ago. During the day so the kids were not so bad. it was nice


----------



## tsam

just curious if anyone has been there recently on a weekend. are the crowds and lineups still long?


----------



## c31979839

I'm also curious about how busy it is these days. I've been wanting to go since it opened, but have put it off until the crowds died off a little.


----------



## Norman

mousey said:


> Gotta tell you I am in the seniors category but am a young senior ! I think they need to have an adults only day!


I know this isn't Facebook but I'm looking for the "LIKE" button!


----------



## Crayon

c31979839 said:


> I'm also curious about how busy it is these days. I've been wanting to go since it opened, but have put it off until the crowds died off a little.


We went on a Monday night after 7PM and it was empty. They are open till 11 so it was perfect. Maybe saw 20 other people in total and no kids.


----------



## solarz

Crayon said:


> We went on a Monday night after 7PM and it was empty. They are open till 11 so it was perfect. Maybe saw 20 other people in total and no kids.


Plus you get a discount for after 7pm. They usually open until 11pm now (https://www.ripleyaquariums.com/canada/visit/directions-and-parking/) so 7pm is plenty of time to see everything in peace and quiet.


----------



## simba

How 's parking?Planning to bring the kids there soon.Has any one saw those weedy sea dragon at Ripleys?


----------



## mousey

they had some when I was there. Also really neat was the display with the shark eggs with a back light so you could see what stage of development they were at.


----------



## tsam

yes, anybody has advice on parking. I am bringing the kids this weekend and prefer not to walk blocks outside.


----------



## Cichlidrookie

I usually park across the street from the Rogers Centre. It is a green p parking. Has machines usually less than $15 for 3 to 4 hours. 

It is right after St Louis BBQ place.


----------



## simba

Gta members please have a Sticker on your shirt or jacket Quote "i am a proud GTA Aquaria member"More folks will joint GTa aquaria.


----------



## Crayon

tsam said:


> yes, anybody has advice on parking. I am bringing the kids this weekend and prefer not to walk blocks outside.


I park underground, in the hotel parking lot off Simcoe Street (can't remember the name of the hotel), then drive to level 5. There is an exit door right at that level that comes out onto the Rogers Centre and CN Tower entrances. Ripleys is a flight of stairs down. I believe parking is a flat rate 20.00


----------



## kookie_guy

Glad to see they are doing the stingray experience here as well. I did it with my wife down at the Myrtle Beach Ripley's aquarium a couple years ago. But holy price difference. It was only $80 each when we did it down there. It's $150 here! We Got lucky and were the only ones who booked for our time so it was nice and private. It was great because you kneel in the water, and the rays all swim up and start to nom nom nom on your heels. Freaks you right out when one sneaks up on you, lol. Then I got to snorkle off the drop off. Too bad I had to wear the floatie, would have been awesome to go down. The behind the scenes tour was also awesome. Got to see the main reef tank top down, the colours were stunning.

https://www.ripleyaquariums.com/canada/stingray-experience/

Here are some pictures, that they take for you and give you the high res images to take home. We ended up with about 50 or so pictures.


----------



## zenins

That looked like fun 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## y4zhuang

anyone's welcome to park at my condo, 12 york street, pm me for unit number. It is free, but its a Bremner and York. I can see the Rogers center, just a couple of blocks.


----------



## y4zhuang

It is a 6 minute walk to the aquarium  and visitors is basically the whole day.


----------

